# laundry room



## Xray_

Hello forum members,

I was wondering how to say in Arabic "Please keep the laundry room clean."

Thanks in advance.


----------



## asadxyz

Xray_ said:


> Hello forum members,
> 
> I was wondering how to say in Arabic "Please keep the laundry room clean."
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi 
I am not sure but let me try 
احفظ نظافة المغسل​But wait for some better reply.​


----------



## pivoina

المرجو المحافظة على نظافة المغسل
another possibility if you want to be more polite


----------



## xebonyx

I would say: الرجاء حافظوا على نظافة المغسل​


----------



## baghdeda

there is two ways to say "Please keep the laundry room clean." in Arabic:

الرجاء المحافظة على نظافة المغسلة  or  .ارجو المحافظة على نظافة المغسلة.


----------



## Mahaodeh

Actually, المغسلة is the washing basin; so I'd rather say الرجاء المحافظة على نظافة غرفة الغسيل.


----------



## asadxyz

Hi
مغسل =ma3'sil or ma3'al = washing facility,washroom, lavatory; washhouse. 

Reference : Hans Wehr page 673 and Al-mawrid page 1077 

غسيل = مغسول و ثياب مغسولة أو تنتظرالغسل 
Clothes washed or to be washed (dirty) 
Ref:Almawrid page 800 ,Hans Wehr page 673 

So ,then 
غرفة الغسيل = is the room for washed or dirty closthes not for washing purposes.


----------



## baghdeda

Mahaodeh said:


> Actually, المغسلة is the washing basin; so I'd rather say الرجاء المحافظة على نظافة غرفة الغسيل.



That's right, it's better to say  الرجاء المحافظة على نظافة غرفة الغسيل, however   المغسلة could mean laundry roomorwashing basin.


----------



## xebonyx

Yes, I agree with Mahaodeh.
A washroom (a bathroom where one can clean up-- and not their clothes) is totally different from a laundromat.


----------



## asadxyz

Hi 
Laundry = 

ملابس مغسولة أو معدة للغسل​
المغسل:حجرة غسل ملابس(فى بيت(​
Reference : Al-mawrid :A modern English Arabic dictionary 2007

غسيل = is passive participle not the verbal noun.It will denote "the washed" not "the washing process" which should be 'verbal noun" and that is "غسل '.
So location for washing clothes will be either
-حجرة غسل ملابس
Or المغسل which is noun for "place of washing"
القاموس المحيط - (ج 1 / ص 1342)
غسله يَغْسِلُهُ غَسْلاً ويُضَمُّ أو بالفتح مَصْدَرٌ وبالضم اسمٌ فهو غَسيلٌ ومَغْسولٌ ج : غَسْلَى وغُسَلاءُ وهي : غَسيلٌ وغَسيلَةٌ ج​ 
*الكتاب :** المعجم الوسيط*
*المؤلف / إبراهيم مصطفى ـ أحمد الزيات ـ حامد عبد القادر ـ محمد النجار*
*( الغسيل ) المغسول*
*( المغتسل ) مكان الاغتسال والماء الذي يغتسل به وفي التنزيل العزيز ) هذا مغتسل بارد وشراب (*
*( المغسل ) موضع الغسل ( ج ) مغاسل*​


----------



## ayed

*رجاء ، حافظ على نظافة المغسلة*
**al-Maghsalah(Laundry room)*
**alMighsalah (Washing machine)*


----------



## xebonyx

asadxyz said:


> Hi
> Laundry = .....


 
Though what you've demonstrated here is that in order for it to stand as a complete function related to our subject, it has to be qualified with the word "clothes". Standing alone wouldn't work, obviously.



> Or ....which is noun for "place of washing"


 

I understand that, but I still don't think it can be used in the sense of clothing, or a laundromat as defined by the West. It may be better known in the East as a "comfort room". In other words, one wouldn't wash their clothes in a room used for hygenic or self-cleansing purposes.


(Sorry for some reason the computer I'm on doesn't have Arabic encoding so I can't copy the Arabic. I'll edit this later).


----------



## asadxyz

xebonyx said:


> Though what you've demonstrated here is that in order for it to stand as a complete function related to our subject, it has to be qualified with the word "clothes". Standing alone wouldn't work, obviously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that, but I still don't think it can be used in the sense of clothing, or a laundromat as defined by the West. It may be better known in the East as a "comfort room". In other words, one wouldn't wash their clothes in a room used for hygenic or self-cleansing purposes.
> 
> 
> (Sorry for some reason the computer I'm on doesn't have Arabic encoding so I can't copy the Arabic. I'll edit this later).


Dear brother 
You did not quoted all of my post;

Laundry = 

ملابس مغسولة أو معدة للغسل​
المغسل:حجرة غسل ملابس(فى بيت( ​
Reference : Al-mawrid :A modern English Arabic dictionary 2007

I assure you the words in Red are what my above referred dictionary said.I did not add a single word from me .

Actually you are confusing for the two meanings of the word مغسل which are 
1lace for taking bath whose synonym in Arabic is حمام
2lace for washing clothes in English called Laundry

It is exactly like the word Laundry which is used in English for
1:Clothes/linin which are likely to be washed 
2:The Place where these clothes are washed 

Sometime one word may have many usages.
Best of luck


----------



## Josh_

It seems to me that  مغسلة is more closely related to a laundromat, dry cleaners, or some place where you take your clothes to get them cleaned, than it is to the actual laundry room of a house.  So I agree that غرفة الغسيل is better.  That's the term I've always used.

My attempt at a translation:
الرجاء إبقاء غرفة الغسيل نظيفة


----------



## asadxyz

Josh_ said:


> It seems to me that مغسلة is more closely related to a laundromat, dry cleaners, or some place where you take your clothes to get them cleaned, than it is to the actual laundry room of a house. So I agree that غرفة الغسيل is better. That's the term I've always used.
> 
> My attempt at a translation:
> الرجاء إبقاء غرفة الغسيل نظيف


Dear Josh 
Thanks for input .
Would you please explain the word ?
3'aseel= غسيل and 3'urfatul 3'seel = غرفة الغسيل.
It is not the question what we use.It is the question what the language allows us.
I would appreciate it is backed by due reference.


----------



## Josh_

Well, since مغسل and مغسلة are nouns of place (أسماء مكان ) I guess they technically could refer to a laundry room (as a place of washing) but in common usage (استعمال عمومي/سماعي ) I believe laundry room is often rendered غرفة الغسيل (or أوضة الغسيل or maybe some other term depending on the colloquial dialect). I am sorry I have no written sources for it.  I only have my own experience dealing with Arabic speaking people.  And you also have a native speaker's response -- Mahaodeh.


----------



## asadxyz

Josh_ said:


> Well, since مغسل and مغسلة are nouns of place (أسماء مكان ) I guess they technically could refer to a laundry room (as a place of washing) but in common usage (استعمال عامي/سماعي ) I believe laundry room is often rendered غرفة الغسيل (or أوضة الغسيل or other terms depending on the colloquial dialect). I am sorry I have no written sources for it. I only have my own experience dealing with Arabic speaking people. And you also have a native speaker's response -- Mahaodeh.


So one thing is decided that it is not a literary phrase rather one which is in common use without any authenticity.
In this word how do they explain the word "3'aseel" I mean in what sense?

Another vital question :
If a person is appearing for Arabic exam ,is it ok for him to use "غرفة الغسيل instead of "المغسل "??


----------



## clevermizo

Without authenticity? غسيل has been established to have the meaning of _washed clothing_ or _clothing to be washed_. Surely the place/the room where _clothing to be washed_ goes is the laundry? Secondly, native speakers present the term - that is as authentic as it gets. If you mean is it _faSii7_ enough, well I don't know.


----------



## asadxyz

clevermizo said:


> Without authenticity? غسيل has been established to have the meaning of _washed clothing_ or _*clothing to be washed*_. Surely the place/the room where _clothing to be washed_ goes is the laundry? Secondly, native speakers present the term - that is as authentic as it gets. If you mean is it _faSii7_ enough, well I don't know.


 
A student is appearing in the Board examination of Arabic.Is it correct for him to use the term "غرفة الغسيل "in place of المغسل "? 

if the answer is *yes* what authenticity should he quote ?

No doubt being اسم المفعول the word 3'aseel does mean "washed clothes". How can it mean "Clothes to be washed" ? Any grammar book ,any Dictionary ,any literature piece ? Cannot you help me out?
Honestly , I am getting confused


----------



## Josh_

The word 'laundry' in English can be used to refer to clothes washed or clothes needing to be washed.  For example:
_
I am going to put the laundry in the washing machine (because it has not yet been washed and needs to be washed)._

_ I am going to take the laundry out of the dryer (because it has been washed and is clean)._

So, in essence, the word 'laundry' can be used to refer to clothing (or any material that can be washed, I suppose) during any stage of the washing process.  The Arabic غسيل works pretty much the same way.  

سأُدخل الغسيل الغسالة
سأُخرج الغسيل من المجفف

Look, again, at your Hans Wehr and you will see under the entry for غسيل (dirty or washed) clothes.



> A student is appearing in the Board examination of Arabic.Is it correct for him to use the term "غرفة الغسيل "in place of المغسل "?


I am fairly certain it is, but you can wait for a native speaker to confirm.  I can tell you that during my time at Middlebury Arabic language program (in which we had to speak solely in Arabic) I used the term غرفة الغسيل when referring to the laundry room and no one corrected me.

I think the problem here is you are adhering to strictly to dictionary definitions of words.  Remember that a dictionary usually lists the strict, denotative meaning of a word whereas the meanings are usually more broad than those listed meanings.


----------



## asadxyz

Josh_ said:


> The word 'laundry' in English can be used to refer to clothes washed or clothes needing to be washed. For example:
> 
> _I am going to put the laundry in the washing machine (because it has not yet been washed and needs to be washed)._
> 
> _I am going to take the laundry out of the dryer (because it has been washed and is clean)._
> 
> So, in essence, the word 'laundry' can be used to refer to clothing (or any material that can be washed, I suppose) during any stage of the washing process. The Arabic غسيل works pretty much the same way.
> 
> سأُدخل الغسيل الغسالة
> سأُخرج الغسيل من المجفف
> 
> Look, again, at your Hans Wehr and you will see under the entry for غسيل (dirty or washed) clothes.
> 
> I am fairly certain it is, but you can wait for a native speaker to confirm. I can tell you that during my time at Middlebury Arabic language program (in which we had to speak solely in Arabic) I used the term غرفة الغسيل when referring to the laundry room and no one corrected me.
> 
> I think the problem here is you are adhering to strictly to dictionary definitions of words. Remember that a dictionary usually lists the strict, denotative meaning of a word whereas the meanings are usually more broad than those listed meanings.


 
What is wrong with المغسل = laundry ? That you people are so much insisting on a word which has no support in the literature.Possibly it is being used as "common error" which happens in every language.


----------



## Mahaodeh

There is nothing wrong with it, except that it's not commonly used for that. If someone said "أنا ذاهب إلى المغسلة" or even in colloquial "أنا رايح للمغسلة" I would understand that he's going to the dry cleaners (maybe even the car wash; depending on context); however if he said "أنا ذاهب إلى غرفة الغسيل" or "أنا رايح لغرفة الغسيل", I would understand "the laundry room", a room specifically for washing cloths in a place that is not sololy for washing cloths (such as a house or a hotel).

I don't believe that it's a common error since laundry is traslated to غسيل up to my understanding. غسيل is used for clothes that are being prepared for washing or that have just been washed (i.e., laundry) as mentioned by Josh. I don't see how غرفة الغسيل is wrong.

Wadi, I'm used to using غسّالة for washing machine (as well as washing lady or laundrymaid, although they don't really exist any more) while مغسلة is for what one washes _in_, not what one washes _with_. Mostly a washing basin (the one with taps in the bathroom) or a sink (although a sink can also be مجلى); usually مَغسلة in colloquial and مِغسلة in fus7a.


----------



## asadxyz

Mahaodeh said:


> I don't believe that it's a common error since laundry is traslated to غسيل up to my understanding. غسيل is used for clothes that are being prepared for washing or that have just been washed (i.e., laundry) as mentioned by Josh. I don't see how غرفة الغسيل is wrong.
> 
> .


Dear sister 
Thank you for this reply.
According to all of you 
- غرفة الغسل = Room for washing 
- غرفة الغسيل = Room for washed/dirty clothes 
are synonymous terms.Right ?
Since الغسل is a verbal noun اسم المصدر and الغسيل is passive participle اسم المفعول so it is correct to think that in arabic verbal nouns and passive participle can be used interchangeably.
Am I right to understand this deduction ?


----------



## Mahaodeh

I don't want to say yes, it depends on the context.


----------

